# New Whitewater Features in Durango



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Not as much of a "feature" as it is a diversion into the city's sewer plant intake. The low water play feature on river left may form something good at slightly higher flows than we've seen since construction, as may the new eddy wing upstream, but the rest is really designed with a different purpose in mind. It could make high water interesting, especially river right


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I won't be running it without scouting it next spring. Could be very interesting above 4k.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

this new configuration is really gonna fuck up the local populace come high water....people already struggle with pondo at high water...now they'll flip well before they're even there! It's my belief these weirs will get really sticky at higher flows.

I was on the DGO parks and rec board that approved this construction. The reason the city put the weirs in was primarily to slow water down through the park...the river was eroding upstream due to the acceleration and steep waves S2 constructed at smelter, corner and pondo. The diversion to water intake was a secondary priority. Regardless, we'll see how it works out.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

WOW... Is that what it looks like now
I dont even recognize Smelter except for the the shit plant
It looks nothing like the old rapid I threw ends in every day for a decade


----------

